# Ok color experts......



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

No clue here trying to figure out this color. Any thoughts?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I call it an Opal Splash to make it simple, but could also add Mix wing. Hap


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Reduced blue bar.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I lean toward reduced blue bar also, maybe with dirty factor because reduced squeakers are not usually that dark in color.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

isn't it just an ash red spread? some of my red spread rollers look like that.

was one parent black and one red?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a visible band on the tail and the red markings are present where usually a bar would be visible. The upper neck and head are darker to the body. So it may not be a spread...


----------



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

Parents are BB and BBWF.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Since the parents are BB and BBWF, it has to be reduced and will be a hen. Its father carries the reduced gene.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty bird and great pic!!! Looks like a future hobbyist in the making!!


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

It could be recessive opal, particularly if it is a cock.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

indigobob said:


> It could be recessive opal, particularly if it is a cock.


why if it is a cock?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because it can't be a reduced cockbird. Well, it can but extremely unlikely.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sreeshs said:


> There is a visible band on the tail and the red markings are present where usually a bar would be visible. The upper neck and head are darker to the body. So it may not be a spread...


Ash red spreads show in the way you have described above, Ash red spreads vary a lot in expression and can look a lot like the bird in this pic, Especially if they are carrying bronze.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Because it can't be a reduced cockbird. Well, it can but extremely unlikely.


I guess if the hen is just a BB then its very unlikely its a reduced cock. I see what indigobob means bow by it could be rec opal particuarly if it is a cock.


----------

